# how do you get more jobs when



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

You work for a company with 4 other guys? i ‘am in the service industry just curious if anyone has any tips on how to get people to request you or pick up more jobs without putting ads on craigslist or something saying "request me"

so the jobs come into the office and the office dispatches whoever is “up” or available, what are some good ideas to get more jobs on my own? Not side jobs, just not have to wait for people to call into the office. I don’t want to put up signs or business cards or anything, just searching for ways to do this….thanks for your responses


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

You need to do an introduction before posting anywhere else or the sharks will attack lol.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A four guy company should be busy enough already.....

But if you want to get the word out you have to socialize more...

Get family and freinds and their friends to know you are a plumber and you work for xyz company..

Also when you are on the job make sure the customer know you by name... and if they liked your services to next time when they call the office to ask for you to go out..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> You need to do an introduction before posting anywhere else or the sharks will attack lol.


 






....:laughing:............yeah, some nights are worse than others.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Simple actually. Do a professional job, no bs. Shoot straight with the customers. You don't have to be a know it all about everything just be genuine. Clean your mess, wear shoe covers ( women go ape sh*t over them). Be that someone you would feel comfortable doing a plumbing service for your own Mom. There won't be lines of people wanting only you but you might be surprised.
When I left the last company I worked 12 years for I had and still have a good many looking me up in the "book" and call me for work. Had one just last week call me, they had been looking all this time and I've been gone going on 4 years. You just never know.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

If i get your question you are asking how to get customers to ask for you. When you get to the h.o house introduce your self and say you be there plumber for the day. Also make a small comment like you have a beautiful home or what ever. Make a conversation with them if they start askin questions. If you finish in a hurry ask if they want a curtios inspection member this means you looking for more work. see if the water nipples or what ever is not corroded under sinks what ever. When you done make sure to ask is there any thing else you can do for them. Almost forgot member to call before you get there like fifteen minutes. Last make sure you call them a few days after your work and ask hows everything going with your work and if they need anything dont hesitate to call. I have aquired many repeat customers that only ask for me even some major business


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> ...make sure you call them a few days after your work and ask hows everything going with your work and if they need anything dont hesitate to call....


I understand your intent is noble Mr. R. but it is not a good idea for field employees to have uninvited contact with customers. Customer contact for follow ups MUST come from the office or it may be viewed incorrectly by the customer. There are other reasons too.

BTW: Where's that intro Mr. Switch?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I understand your intent is noble Mr. R. but it is not a good idea for field employees to have uninvited contact with customers. Customer contact for follow ups MUST come from the office or it may be viewed incorrectly by the customer. There are other reasons too.
> 
> BTW: Where's that intro Mr. Switch?


 
Yes ... you ever see the movie cable guy????

we don't want that happening


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i understand what you are saying mr biz i am doing a follow up on my employers cutomer. i do recieve many calls for work on my co. fon and i dispatch them to the office. my boss trusts me and i have not gave him a reason not to as for his customers they appreciate me calling back like on heater install or on a sewer smell i fixed on a repipe i have many customers call and tell my boss good words about me and most the time they mentioned our company made an effort to follow through after work was completed to make sure they were satisfied a hundred percent


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The very first thing you must be as a plumbing technician is trusted by your company. Secondly you must be trusted, respected and have good rapport with the customer. You have to be perceived to be a trusted advisor to the customer and open the communication lines with him or her. The customer has to feel comfortable with you and you do this with a conversation.

Try not to speak about their home or materialistic things in their home unless he or she brings the items up in conversation. If you like their view tell them, if they keep up their home tell them. Comment on the items that you and the customer have talked about and are important to him or her.

Be memorable! I disagree with Plbgbiz and Oldschool concerning calling the customer. I do not call my customers on company time I call during the off hours and call from my work cell never my own personal cell. The call is not for future work, it is about the job I just completed to verify the purchase and to make sure the solution is working not good or well for them but working great for the customer. Then I thank them for working with me. When you are shopping try to remember something of interest for a customer, buy a book, calendar, or something that fits the conversation. Recently I worked for a lady that loves wine. She drank it from a coffee cup and everybody that knows her knows this. They call it drinking decaf coffee. I purchased her a coffee mug that has decaf written on the cup and sent it to her. Another customer I purchased her a calendar with greyhounds. They know they made an impression on me and I remembered them.

When a customer requests more work our office will call to schedule. I never schedule a job; this leaves no ambiguity to whom is doing the work. Keep this 1 thing in mind with every customer you work with and for, they are looking for a different experience than they have had give it to him or her and you will be remembered.

Finally, do the jobs correctly, solve their issue and discover wants.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

switch045 said:


> You work for a company with 4 other guys? i ‘am in the service industry just curious if anyone has any tips on how to get people to request you or pick up more jobs without putting ads on craigslist or something saying "request me"
> 
> so the jobs come into the office and the office dispatches whoever is “up” or available, what are some good ideas to get more jobs on my own? Not side jobs, just not have to wait for people to call into the office. I don’t want to put up signs or business cards or anything, just searching for ways to do this….thanks for your responses


 
What's motivating you to get new jobs for your boss and have customers request you?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Not saying you guys are wrong, just my opinion, from the customers point of view.

If I call a serviceman out to my house, I don't want him calling me back again, to see if everything is working ok. Most of these repairs, are important to people, but it aint consuming their whole life, where as they need another follow up call, about the same repair. It almost sounds like the serviceman is desperate, or trying to sell more services, to me.

I'm a big boy, so if I have a problem or a question, about services rendered, I will call the co. back on my own. Otherwise, no news, is good news, & don't bother calling me, I'm already on to my next crisis.:yes:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> Not saying you guys are wrong, just my opinion, from the customers point of view.
> 
> If I call a serviceman out to my house, I don't want him calling me back again, to see if everything is working ok. Most of these repairs, are important to people, but it aint consuming their whole life, where as they need another follow up call, about the same repair. It almost sounds like the serviceman is desperate, or trying to sell more services, to me.
> 
> I'm a big boy, so if I have a problem or a question, about services rendered, I will call the co. back on my own. Otherwise, no news, is good news, & don't bother calling me, I'm already on to my next crisis.:yes:


Some individuals may not have so much going on.
Some of our seniors really appreciate a few minutes.

Now for the money grabers who could care less about cash strapped seniors.
You know the stay at home housewives in charge of the checkbook are worthy of all sorts of attention.
Especially if they just invested in a fresh pair of carp lips.
Sad


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

8 posts and a day later...still no intro.

Maybe you don't get more jobs because you are perceived to be selfish and/or rude by your dispatcher and customers. :whistling2:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> Some individuals may not have so much going on.
> Some of our seniors really appreciate a few minutes.
> 
> Now for the money grabers who could care less about cash strapped seniors.
> ...


Actually I've found that my customers like a follow up call a week or so after the initial service call. They feel like they are appreciated and not just a paycheck. I usually do follow up calls after a boiler or furnace swap, hwt, high end faucets or repipes.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Not saying you guys are wrong, just my opinion, from the customers point of view.
> 
> If I call a serviceman out to my house, I don't want him calling me back again, to see if everything is working ok. Most of these repairs, are important to people, but it aint consuming their whole life, where as they need another follow up call, about the same repair. It almost sounds like the serviceman is desperate, or trying to sell more services, to me.
> 
> I'm a big boy, so if I have a problem or a question, about services rendered, I will call the co. back on my own. Otherwise, no news, is good news, & don't bother calling me, I'm already on to my next crisis.:yes:


 
Food for thought the number 1 reason for lost customers is INDIFFERENCE. This is where the customer does not feel important, needed, and necessary a “come hither “approach was delivered to the client. Perhaps the reason that you do not like a phone call is directly related to not receiving one that has not centered on what more can you do for me. This will lead us to the conclusion that our customers want a different experience than they have received in the past.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Simple actually. Do a professional job, no bs. Shoot straight with the customers. You don't have to be a know it all about everything just be genuine. Clean your mess, wear shoe covers ( women go ape sh*t over them). Be that someone you would feel comfortable doing a plumbing service for your own Mom. There won't be lines of people wanting only you but you might be surprised.
> When I left the last company I worked 12 years for I had and still have a good many looking me up in the "book" and call me for work. Had one just last week call me, they had been looking all this time and I've been gone going on 4 years. You just never know.



Do all of that and be patient. It takes years to build a reputation and seconds to tear it down.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Food for thought the number 1 reason for lost customers is INDIFFERENCE. This is where the customer does not feel important, needed, and necessary a “come hither “approach was delivered to the client. Perhaps the reason that you do not like a phone call is directly related to not receiving one that has not centered on what more can you do for me. This will lead us to the conclusion that our customers want a different experience than they have received in the past.


If I had a problem with lost customers, I may agree. But I'm sure the customer that I just installed a new sump pump, & a new discharge pipe going outside, in the pooring rain, cuz it was clogged, & saved their basement from flooding, does not feel unimportant, or unneeded, or a "come hither" cuz I didn't make a follow up call. 

The only different experience he could of received, was a flooded basement.:yes:

Now I know Richard is very knowlegeable, & I'm not by no means, bashing him or anyone else. Just friendly points of view, from both sides. But maybe I would feel different, if I was desperate for work.

Now I have another customer, I installed a new sump pump for, that will sit down by his sump pump, & write down, how high the water gets before it turns on, at each cycle, & call me & question it. He complained that the sump pump would turn on, at different levels of the water, in sump basket. Like as much as 3/4" to 1", & would worry about it, & want me to come over & check it. For free of course too. Well if I called this customer back, for a courtesy call, he would have me over there 2 times a week, & wanting me to wait, & watch, & measure, 4 or 5 cycles, of his pump.:no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> If I had a problem with lost customers, I may agree. But I'm sure the customer that I just installed a new sump pump, & a new discharge pipe going outside, in the pooring rain, cuz it was clogged, & saved their basement from flooding, does not feel unimportant, or unneeded, or a "come hither" cuz I didn't make a follow up call.
> 
> The only different experience he could of received, was a flooded basement.:yes:
> 
> ...


That is funny 

Because I did have a customer that we put a sump in and he did the same thing.....

He would call me twice a day.....about it

So I got fed up of the repeated calls for nonsense and went and change the pump....

after that he never called back about it


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> If I had a problem with lost customers, I may agree. But I'm sure the customer that I just installed a new sump pump, & a new discharge pipe going outside, in the pooring rain, cuz it was clogged, & saved their basement from flooding, does not feel unimportant, or unneeded, or a "come hither" cuz I didn't make a follow up call.
> 
> The only different experience he could of received, was a flooded basement.:yes:
> 
> ...


 

Don I understand what you are conveying. Having run my own business and now managing another there are many customers that companies do 1 -5 jobs for and never here from again. Of course the customer you saved from a flood will remember you as the hero probably until the next flood and your phone is busy.

I wish I had the ability to retain each and every customer I have ever worked for and with. We know that is impossible. I would suggest taking a look back five years ago at your client list and see which of those clients have called you in the past 2 years or since you have serviced them to understand indifference.

I would like to seek clarity what desperate for work has to do with keeping in touch with your clients? I do not find fault with the way you do business and I would venture to say at least 70% probably do business that way if not a much higher percentage. Keep on keeping on if you’re having success that way.
I know we can always find the exception with anything and everything. I try to not let the excpetion keep me up at night.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Don I
> I would like to seek clarity what desperate for work has to do with keeping in touch with your clients? I do not find fault with the way you do business and I would venture to say at least 70% probably do business that way if not a much higher percentage. Keep on keeping on if you’re having success that way.
> I know we can always find the exception with anything and everything. I try to not let the excpetion keep me up at night.


Your right, desperate sounded bad. It made you sound desperate. I apologize for that. I simply just hate being on the phone, or answering the phone, cuz my whole schedule could be turned upside down, with any call. So no way am I gonna find ways to use the phone more.:no:

I always feel overwhelmed, with too much work, cuz I do it all myself. Tried hiring employees, & had bad experiences. So when I call someone, I'm on pins & needles, (now this may sound crazy), that they will want something else done, that I have no time for. I chill out, by reading, & writing on this forum.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

See this is where the difference lyes...

Richard is trying to run a multi employee shop and therefore needs a steady flow of work for his employees and staff.... this takes different steps

and on the other hand you are by yourself and your obligations to find and hold customers will only affect you...

either way is fine...

but the difference of buisness principles and practices are totally different


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a one man company and when I meet a customer they already experience what I have to offer them. A follow up call immediately that day, I wouldn't think would be necessary. Although 6 months later it would open a window to get additional work.

Now if I had several trucks on the road and people doing work for me it would be wise to call and make sure there satisfied with the service that was provided. And I do mean a personal phone call from me and not just a secretary reading from a script.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don

Man I can relate to what you have stated. When I had my business I was you. I would not delegate and it took me 4 years before I hired my first employee and ended up with 6 great guys. At the office by 5 AM, trucks ready to roll at 8 AM paperwork at 7 PM Home by 9PM to work in my office at home. By the time I sold the business I still did not delegate and I despised having the business. All I did was work. I was cranky, hard on my guys not a fun guy at all. BUT I could party when the time called for it.

Phat Cat explained it really well that the business owned me verse me owning the business. I did not want to be in management ever again. Last year I started to enter management with the company I am working. What I love is I have an office manager that I can speak with and we can pass ideas to one another. The other thing I enjoy is having an owner that is available and has an open door policy. I now realize that I did not have to do it alone back in the day. Finally I realized that in the past 2 years and I sold the business in 1993. It is fantastic not being in it alone. I tip my hat to Mr. and Mrs. Biz, Cat and her hubby and all the others that have included others in their business to help.

I also love clarity and once we understand the real issue of why it becomes real clear and concise and will make perfect sense to the why or why not. Thanks for the honesty I really dig that. It is not better to burn out than fade away.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> See this is where the difference lyes...
> 
> Richard is trying to run a multi employee shop and therefore needs a steady flow of work for his employees and staff.... this takes different steps
> 
> ...


Yep, good observation,and I have been on both sides,(i.e. single employee, & several employees). Worked for my family business for 17 yrs, & had as many as 30 plumbers at one time. Non union for many years, then union. Now I'm a 1 man show. I would not want to be in Richards shoes now either, but my shoes are tough to be in, alot of days too. I wanna be in Mitt Romney's shoes, now that I seen his last 2yrs of tax returns.:laughing: 

If I gave Richards co. my workload, for 1 week, he would probobly have it completed, & looking for more work, by monday afternoon. But I like how I do it, overall, & I got no overhead, so all the profit is mine, & I don't have to babysit, or fix screw ups all day. Also,my customers know who their gonna get out there too, when they call me.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Don
> 
> . All I did was work. I was cranky, hard on my guys not a fun guy at all. BUT I could party when the time called for it.
> 
> OMG this is me. Help!:yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Yep, good observation,and I have been on both sides,(i.e. single employee, & several employees). Worked for my family business for 17 yrs, & had as many as 30 plumbers at one time. Non union for many years, then union. Now I'm a 1 man show. I would not want to be in Richards shoes now either, but my shoes are tough to be in, alot of days too. I wanna be in Mitt Romney's shoes, now that I seen his last 2yrs of tax returns.:laughing:
> 
> If I gave Richards co. my workload, for 1 week, he would probobly have it completed, & looking for more work, by monday afternoon. But I like how I do it, overall, & I got no overhead, so all the profit is mine, & I don't have to babysit, or fix screw ups all day. Also,my customers know who their gonna get out there too, when they call me.


either way you are both making a living and that is all that counts.....

Our company was very large at one time also.... and has fluctuated in the amount of employees over the years.

But to tell you the truth there is a sweat spot where the profit is the highest with the smallest effort....

This sweat spot is hard to find ..... but once you get there all you have to do is maintain... and enjoy the ride


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Don
> 
> Man I can relate to what you have stated. When I had my business I was you. I would not delegate and it took me 4 years before I hired my first employee and ended up with 6 great guys. At the office by 5 AM, trucks ready to roll at 8 AM paperwork at 7 PM Home by 9PM to work in my office at home. By the time I sold the business I still did not delegate and I despised having the business. All I did was work.* I was cranky*, hard on my guys not a fun guy at all. BUT I could party when the time called for it.
> 
> ...


You still are sometimes:laughing:.

I am relatively knew to my area 1 1/2 years. Our dispatcher will screw me any chance she gets so cust requests make a difference. 

I call ahead, I do the job like I own the company and this customer will make or break my business.

I answer all questions, even the questions they don't ask but I know they want to. 

If they hover(they usually do here in OK) I explain as I go along. I keep their stuff clean. 

I am respectful no matter how dumb or irritating they are. I don't judge their house and when they say sorry about the mess I always say mine is worse or something like that, no matter what class of hoarder they are. 

I always sympathize when they complain about the price and explain the cost of our business, why it's cheaper to do it right the first time, and generally explain the value of my work to them if they don't already know. 

Another thing I have started to do is ask their advise about something, restaurant, store, car ect. I didn't know the area well so it was an honest thing but my cust seem to feel better when they know something I don't.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> You still are sometimes:laughing:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a difficult time understanding why people do not want to improve their standing in life. It is very hard for me to understand contentment due to being a very driven person. The odd thing is I am not driven by money or greed.Most people want more money yet some refuse to take it past the want and do not provide an action to get there.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I have a difficult time understanding why people do not want to improve their standing in life. It is very hard for me to understand contentment due to being a very driven person. The odd thing is I am not driven by money or greed.Most people want more money yet some refuse to take it past the want and do not provide an action to get there.


I hear ya Richard. Even though I feel I'm the one your talking about.
Money don't drive me, as much as it used to, but now I feel like I am obligated to all these customers I have serviced, through the years, & there are too many for me to handle on my own, much longer. As I get older, I want to cut back, & I try to every week, but then that phone rings, & I give in, cuz again, I feel obligated, to take care of my customer.

But since most of my jobs are service work, or 1 or 2 day jobs, I don't feel I could keep a good plumber busy fo 40 hrs. Then there is the extra truck & tools issue, & so on. Every time I think about hiring help, I think it will take up more of my time, not less. And for me, by the time it does pay off, I want to be working a little less, way before that.

Like most other plumbers, the knees, back, & arms are hurting more & more each day, which don't help with my crankiness. I would be perfectly happy right now, working 3 days a week. I live below my means, so I could financially, but that phone keeps ringing. 

I'm not complaining, just explaining. I know everyone says its a good problem to have, but like you said, you need to have a life too.

Maybe I will start a new thread about this subject, if I ever get time.:yes:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don

 For many years including NOW I would love to work 32-34 hours a week. In the past I have received that until demand on my time made it essential for me to work longer hours for the benefit of the company. My point is to advertise for an experienced plumber with good communication skills that want to work 30 hours a week. You may be pleasantly surprised at the response you receive from 40-60 year old fantastic plumbers.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> DesertOkie said:
> 
> 
> > You still are sometimes:laughing:.
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Still no intro... :whistling2:

Sheesh well I'll give you the real advise anyhow... :yes:

Find out how much money they have and what they have for assets...
Scorched earth baby...
Don't worry about going back!
Get it all on the first trip....

Look over the whole darn house and find everything that's wrong with their plumbing. Chain yourself to the kitchen table and show them pictures of all the problems and hit em for everything they have and then some....

Tell them if they don't fix it right away they will have rot and toxic mold and their house will be condemned...

Help them arrange financing if you can.
Guido the shark will usually come through with a kickback even...:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Our dispatcher will screw me any chance she gets so cust requests make a difference.



Dispatchers should NOT have that kind of authority. They should be objective to make sure the customer is best served and not play pet technician. People who do that are not fit for the job and will ultimately sabotage the company just to get their will. 

It is not unusual for these sorts to resort to gossip and embellishment to harm the reputation of the unfavored. They just don't realize that playing pet does not go unnoticed and will harm the morale of other employees, thus injuring the product.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Dispatchers should NOT have that kind of authority. They should be objective to make sure the customer is best served and not play pet technician. People who do that are not fit for the job and will ultimately sabotage the company just to get their will.
> 
> It is not unusual for these sorts to resort to gossip and embellishment to harm the reputation of the unfavored. They just don't realize that playing pet does not go unnoticed and will harm the morale of other employees, thus injuring the product.


I would lodge a formal compliant in writing to the owner of the company with documented times and dates...

and let the chips fall where they may


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Dispatchers should NOT have that kind of authority. They should be objective to make sure the customer is best served and not play pet technician. People who do that are not fit for the job and will ultimately sabotage the company just to get their will.


'

I disagree to a point. Maybe the 'pet' tech is the 'pet' for a reason. I do all the dispatching and scheduling, part of which is matching the right tech with the right job - all things considered.

Techs location, availability, personality, customers personality to name just a few considerations. If a tech cannot hide his frustration or dislike of me, I will assume he cannot hide it in front of the PITA or needy customer.

As for calling customers back, I agree with Mr.Biz. With all due respect Richard, the employee needs to follow company policy. If the policy is that job is best handled by office staff, then that is how it is.

You are honest Richard - not all are. A bad employee can hide a lot if they are the one calling for feedback. Also, it opens the door to doing sidework IMO.

As for H.O.'s requesting a specific plumber, I will honor the request the first time and maybe the second time. After that, I will try very hard to send someone else (gently of course - Mrs. Jones, I know you 'love' John, but he cannot get there in a timely manner. Mike is available and I am confident you will 'love' him as much as John, all of our customers love both guys). 

We are a company and we are selling our vision & standard of quality. H.O. should be happy and trust all of our employees if we are doing our jobs correctly. I want H.O.'s to be attached to our company, not an individual.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Company Policy is one thing however no one has of yet stated company policy. We are still at opinions in this thread. I would never inform or give advice to any person to go against company policy. One sure way to lose your job is to take a stand against company policy unless that person wants to be let go.

Now onto another issue that was just brought up and that is why hire someone that you do not trust? I know some of you listen to and take advice from Ellen Rohr and she talks about taking and making hard choices.

Right now at our company I trust each person to do what they are capable of doing and will not ask those who are not capable to do something they cannot. I will go with them to help diagnose or show them how to do something or deal with a difficult customer. When I first became the manager half of the plumbers I did not trust and they are gone.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It takes time to establish trust. In general, I agree 100% with what you said. You should trust all of your people.

People get hurt, retire, move on, die, get sick etc. - all valid reasons to wean customers from their favorite tech and latched onto to their favorite company.

Can you tell I am a Mommy?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Cat I understand. I endured a very unethical manger that hired some scumbags. I am glad he had to move back to Maryland. He hired some real winners. One of our customers felt bad paying cash for 2 tub and shower valves that she called us. That guy is gone baby gone.

My problem is during the past 19 years I have visited a ton of people and I cannot possibly get to each person. We must send someone else to the customer. I will do a ride along with the guys and introduce them to the customer that are used to me.

I love how YOU do the dispatching as you are entirely vested into the company. Some dispatchers just do not have an idea and will send the first available to a customer’s home and that is a horrible idea unless the staff is equal in all phases. With a typical plumbing company that is not the case. I always get history with any customer I visit and I have trained our dispatch to ask questions about our new customers. As an example what did a referral source tell you? I want something in order to make a plan and mentally prepare for the customer.

In the early days I would see over the years we have sent different plumbers to the same customer only to find out they serviced the exact same problem over and over. A kitchen sink stoppage 4 years ago and then 2 years ago and we are returning for it again. A good dispatcher catches that and will make sure that the top plumber gets to that call to take care of and get rid of the problem. Right now we have 2 really good dispatchers. One knows our staff the other is still learning what each of the plumbers can do and cannot do.

There are pros and cons to each job. We had one manager that wanted all of our last names taken off our business cards so the home owner would not know who we were or try to locate us to get immediate answers to their questions.

Our policy, anyone caught doing side work is immediately removed from our company .


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> '
> 
> I disagree to a point. Maybe the 'pet' tech is the 'pet' for a reason. I do all the dispatching and scheduling, part of which is matching the right tech with the right job - all things considered.
> 
> Techs location, availability, personality, customers personality to name just a few considerations.


My point was directed to the hired dispatcher, not to a dispatching business owner, like yourself. Surely you would be objective in fulfilling the customers needs and doing what is right and profitable for the company.

A dispatcher should remain neutral with the best interest of the company, which guards the interest of the customer, guarded without having it be "personal", which is what I believe the OP was saying. Some people will reinforce their preference for someone with similar interest by disdain for those who aren't as familiar.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely Chris!

Richard - One cannot train to care. I do, and it shows. I look up past history, when time allows and will repeat the conversation to the one going on the call. It gives them a clue as to what the customer expects, or if the customer has had a bad experience with another company & why. My husband hates all the 'info,' but it does make a huge difference. I have an exceptional memory and customers appreciate it.

When our guys leave one call and go to the next, I am debriefing them. Hubby hates it! "Why do you care? The problems fixed, you can read the ticket."

Ticket only goes so far. When I know how the call went, including tidbits of what was said, I have a tendency to remember all the facts.

Had a guy call last week - did a call for him about 6 mos ago. Instantly, I said, "I remember you, as I recall you had a water pressure issue and were flying into town that Friday." I even knew where his home was. He was quite impressed. :yes:

We do over a thousand calls a year, I don't choose to remember. My mind naturally stores info and my recall is exceptional.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember things well too,,,,, Uhmm,,,,,,, what we talking about?


----------

